# Finally finishing dedicated home theatre



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Down to paint and baffeling sp? Any suggestions or no-no's?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If you could provide a Picture, it would help greatly in seeing what you have going on.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

mdrumz said:


> Down to paint and baffeling sp? Any suggestions or no-no's?


re: paint - dark and flat / low sheen. Black ceiling and screen wall ideally, darkish elsewhere. That's for an ideal video environment, but of course, concessions may need to be made for other purposes (design, WAF).


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input will attach pics soon for a better idea!
Matt


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Having trouble uploading! File too big? Please help as HTS tips are getting me nowhere.


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Will try again first these - http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee452/mdrumz/my theater/


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would move your Front Speakers out from the Back Wall. Tower Speakers almost always sound their best when not being flush against the Back Wall. Small Monitor Speakers actually do well in that situation where the placement offers Bass Reinforcement. With Towers, it usually results in bloated Bass Response.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would move your Front Speakers out from the Back Wall. Tower Speakers almost always sound their best when not being flush against the Back Wall. Small Monitor Speakers actually do well in that situation where the placement offers Bass Reinforcement. With Towers, it usually results in bloated Bass Response.
> Cheers,
> JJ


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mdrumz (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, all input is welcome to optimize!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'd second Jack's suggestion... see if you can bring them out a little, especially if they have rear ports, and maybe even toe them in a little (they might be already, but I can't tell from the pic). As for the paint, since you have some nice dark furniture already, I'd go dark on the back wall (and door) so it all blends together, which would make your screen pop. It will be less visually distracting than going from picture to black bezel to white wall to black shelves, etc. You don't have to go black, take a colour that matches the rest of the room and put a darker version of it maybe. Just something that will make the wall disappear in a dark room.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Yes, I agree that your front speakers need space to breath and for paint color could be darker tone on the backwall to blend with your black furnitures and gears.


----------

